# Late Registration for ASPC Question



## Miniv (Jan 2, 2010)

We've come across a very nice Shetland mare who we've been told was born in 2005. The owner has both sire and dam who are papered with ASPC.

I looked at the rules and it seems this young mare cannot be registered? Even with DNA testing to prove her parentage?

It seems a shame that ASPC shuts the door on registrations like that.


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 2, 2010)

Good question, the rulebook states on page 40 if the foal was on a stallion report, you can up to age 3 with DNA testing of both parents.


----------



## Leeana (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a questions, great timing on this thread as I was thinking about this last night....

For the horses registered before their 3rd year.....do I have to DNA them when their 3rd yet comes even though they were reg. as weanlings ? Thanks..


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 3, 2010)

If they are registered as a weanling, you do not have to DNA them. DNA is when the parentage is questioned.


----------



## Leeana (Jan 3, 2010)

muffntuf said:


> If they are registered as a weanling, you do not have to DNA them. DNA is when the parentage is questioned.


Thanks Trace.


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jan 4, 2010)

Miniv said:


> We've come across a very nice Shetland mare who we've been told was born in 2005. The owner has both sire and dam who are papered with ASPC.
> I looked at the rules and it seems this young mare cannot be registered? Even with DNA testing to prove her parentage?
> 
> It seems a shame that ASPC shuts the door on registrations like that.



You are correct in your findings. This mare cannot be registered. What is a shame is that the owner at the time of foaling did not do their paperwork. I've run into this several times myself.


----------



## Farina (Jan 4, 2010)

Lisa Strass said:


> Miniv said:
> 
> 
> > We've come across a very nice Shetland mare who we've been told was born in 2005. The owner has both sire and dam who are papered with ASPC.
> ...


.. and I have thought in Germany the breeding organizations are acting strange...

Is there any explanation why this is so?


----------



## Karen S (Jan 5, 2010)

This was voted on at convention over three years ago now close to four. There was some questions regarding folks not registering their Shetlands until they were over 3 years of age, even some up to six years of age and this practice was still going on at the time of the proposal that passed. I will agree that it's a shame, but a rule is a rule and the folks that voted in the Shetland committee's both Classic and Moderns did pass it without hesitation. I know I sat close to one particular farm that didn't like it so I took it by their unhappiness that they were one of the one's that was doing it but again, it was voted on and passed.

If you are going to be a breeder, then a prudent breeder will take care of business and not let registering ANY foal slide. I personally think paying the $20 and four pictures is pretty cheap and I registered all of my babies by six month of age whether I think they are going to be show babies or back yard pets. I keep a copy of everything I sell so if in any case something should ever have a question and I'm contacted, then I can back up when and to whom that foal was out of and by. If a person/farm is breeding more than they can financially put papers on, then maybe they need to reconsider the number of foals born each year. Pay for what you can handle to take care of in a prudent manner.

JMHO.

Karen


----------



## Ponygirl (Jan 5, 2010)

This horse can be registered as a National Show Pony and DNA from one or the other parent.....it is a shame, but at least it would not be a total loss of one side of the bloodlines....


----------

